# Know Your Cuts of Meat



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Todays category: Variety meats.....er variety fish....caught 4/11/05

photoshoot on the slab at Access #5


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

That is what I would call a Texas slam. Great picture!


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

I think that should be called a Texas Grand Slam!


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

birdnester said:


> Todays category: Variety meats.....er variety fish....caught 4/11/05
> 
> photoshoot on the slab at Access #5


 How many of you out there can actually taste the differents in the meats, all cooked the same.


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Like that pic so much I saved it to my hard drive. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

panamajack99 said:


> How many of you out there can actually taste the differents in the meats, all cooked the same.


Its not so much taste as it is texture. reds and drum have simular texture. Tout, flounder, and sheepy are all different.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

not grand slam, looks more like a Texas Trifecta.....LOL


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice trout, looks meaty.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*98C Dude13*

*Signals Intelligence Analyst?* ​


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I saved it on my PC as my background. With my desktop color set to black, it really looks nice. Good job.
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow i have it as my backround as well. Awesome picture man good job.


----------

